# FR: movies I'd like to know more about



## Pure_Yvesil

One of the movies I'd wish to know more about.

-> C'est l'un des films sur lequel je voudrais en savoir davantage/plus
-> c'est l'un des films qui a suscité mon intérêt à en savoir plus/davantage


----------



## bloomiegirl

I would translate "je voudrais en savoir plus" as "I'd like to know more [about it]."


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Ok 
But could you tell me if the FRENCH version is right...

thx


----------



## Bobstein

I think you need to keep the 'en' because it means 'about it - the film'.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

so both sentences are correct...?


----------



## quinoa

I would keep this one only :


> -> C'est l'un des films sur lequel je voudrais en savoir davantage/plus


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Thank you!

_susciter son intérêt à + infinitif_

est une tournure néanmoins valable non? (mais peut-être moins éloquent?)


----------



## quinoa

susciter mon intérêt = m'intéresser beaucoup


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Cette tournure ne peut-elle pas être suivie par la préposition _à + infinitif_ ?


----------



## quinoa

On suscite l'intérêt de quelqu'un pour quelque chose. Cependant cela donne une expression verbale bien longue, que j'éviterais dans le cas qui nous occupe ici.


----------



## Mikamocha

Pure_Yvesil said:


> -> C'est l'un des films sur lequel je voudrais en savoir davantage/plus


 Could one reposition the *en* to read : c'est l'un des films sur lequel j*'en* voudrais savoir plus ? or would that then be incorrect? 

Thanks!


----------



## jann

Surely it should read _un des films sur *lesquels*..._ 

The antecedent is _des films, _au pluriel! 



> Could one reposition the *en* to read : c'est l'un des films sur  lequel j*'en* voudrais savoir plus ? or  would that then be incorrect?


This would be incorrect.  The expression is _en savoir plus.  _The fact that you have the verb _vouloir_ there doesn't affect the expression, so you don't displace the pronoun _en.  

_Perhaps you were confused because were mentally mixing_ en savoir plus_ with the totally unrelated expression _en vouloir à quelqu'un_, where _en_ appears before the verb _vouloir_?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

jann said:


> Surely it should read _un des films sur *lesquels*..._
> 
> The antecedent is _des films, _au pluriel!
> 
> This would be incorrect.  The expression is _en savoir plus.  _The fact that you have the verb _vouloir_ there doesn't affect the expression, so you don't displace the pronoun _en.
> 
> _Perhaps you were confused because were mentally mixing_ en savoir plus_ with the totally unrelated expression _en vouloir à quelqu'un_, where _en_ appears before the verb _vouloir_?



 I would have written "un des films sur lequel", keeping in mind you focus on ONE of the MANY movies. So in other words: the antecedent is UN film...no?


----------



## geostan

I agree with Jann. Even if you wish to focus on one film, the antecedent is clearly _films_ and the relative pronoun should reflect this. To justify the singulier, the punctuation would have to be different. _un des films, sur lequel..._

Another expression that could be used for to know more is _en savoir plus long_.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Are you saying that the difference between "sur lequel"/"sur lesquels" would depend on the presence of a comma? I find that very peculiar to say the least  

C'est l'un des films sur lesquels je voudrais en savoir davantage/plus
C'est l'un des films*, *sur lequel je voudrais en savoir davantage/plus

I actually believe that simply "choosing" to write "lequel" or "lequels" is an indication of what the author is emphasizing on....

No?


----------



## geostan

No, you couldn't write the second sentence. What I am saying is that in an *appropriate* sentence, the presence of the comma could justify the use of the singular relative pronoun.

I'm thinking of an example such as this:

_De ma collection, un a ami a choisi un des films, sur lequel il a écrit un petit commentaire._

But except for this, I see no reason not to use the plural relative pronoun.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Thanks!


----------



## jann

Pure_Yvesil said:


> I would have written "un des films sur lequel", keeping in mind you focus on ONE of the MANY movies. So in other words: the antecedent is UN film...no?


It sounds like Geostan helped to get this point of confusion all straightened out, but just in case:

There is a group of movies:  the films you want to know more about.  
_les films sur lesquels tu voudrais en savoir plus
_ 
Your sentence is about one movie from that group:  one of + [the films you want to know more about]
_un de + [les films sur lesquels tu voudrais en savoir plus] 
=> un des films sur lesquels tu voudrais en savoir plus_

The fact that your sentence talks about one of the films in particular does not change the fact that you want to know more about *all* of those films.  This is why the antecedent is _les films_, plural, and why you need plural _lesquels.  ___


----------



## minerv6

As French native speaker, I can say that the plural must be used in that case. Jann's explanation is excellent.


----------

